# Another trip in the SE suburban woods



## padkison (Jun 20, 2007)

Longhorn beetle (Orthosoma brunneum?) 1.25" body






Wood Roach






Oxidus gracillis millipedes.  These were out by the hundreds.






Narceus americanus (many of these on the tree trunks, I saw them 20 feet up)






A white Daddy Longlegs






Dolomedes tenenbrosus






Dolomedes albineus adult male






American Shieldback Katydids (found mating along with another male who apparently likes to watch)


----------

